# feed dogs?



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

can i feed my ps beef hotdogs?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

No No and No. Do not feed any process food to Ps.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not a good Idea


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah to much additives and it can be bad for the p's digestive system...nono


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I wouldnt reccomend it... im sure if you chucked in a couple of pieces here and there you could get away with it, but its not the hottest idea... this could cause some problems, especially if used constantly for feeding


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NO NO NO!!! Did you know that ho6tdog are made from extra crap from animal parts that meat markets dont sell? Not to mention added preservative to smoosh them all together. And another.. from experience, they cloud waters faST!!


----------



## Senator (Apr 4, 2003)

Did you know they found a hot dog in a waste dump from like 1870, and it was still pink fresh inside?

Probably just an unrban legend though I do recommend not feeding your P's mystery meat with that much preservatives inside.


----------

